
Faulty pacemaker raises concerns over medical device testing - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/nov/25/faulty-pacemaker-nanostim-raises-concerns-medical-device-testing
======
kyleandrew
I appreciate that medical innovation walks a fine line when they balance
progress with the risk of a new technology but implanting the first device
after approval in an 82 year old seems like a bit of an unnecessary risk.

------
camtarn
"The first person in Britain to receive what was heralded as a revolutionary
pacemaker has told of her nightmare after it stopped working and surgeons were
unable to extract the implant from her heart."

